# Betel leaf for feeding tortoise



## Prashant (Apr 16, 2017)

Can I feed my tortoise betel leaf which we get in India.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Apr 16, 2017)

Prashant said:


> Can I feed my tortoise betel leaf which we get in India.



Hello. Can you please post a picture?


----------



## RosemaryDW (Apr 16, 2017)

Wow, that's a tough one. It's in the Piperaceae family; the only related plant I can find is Peperomia, which is safe to feed.

I think we need @Iochroma for this one.


----------



## Prashant (Apr 16, 2017)

@Jabuticaba 
link to picture : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betel

@RosemaryDW thanks for looking into it


----------



## RosemaryDW (Apr 16, 2017)

I don't think I've ever heard betel leaf mentioned on the site. We do have a list of safe foods originally put together by someone in Mumbai: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ied-for-indian-residents.139674/#post-1305121.


----------



## Prashant (Apr 16, 2017)

is betel leaf safe to feed for star tortoise


----------



## Prashant (Apr 16, 2017)

@RosemaryDW yes thats why posting it here it has great beneficial values.
*Calories in Betel Leaves*
10 gm of betel leaves contain 61 calories with 0.1 g of fat, 8.6 g of carbohydrates and 6.4 g of proteins in it. It also contains 255 KJ of energy, 81.9 g of water and 1.02 g of nitrogen in it.

*Vitamins in Betel Leaves*
100 gm of betel leaves contain 0.15 mg of thiamin, 0.25 mg of riboflavin, 0.7 mg of niacin and 3 mg of vitamin C in it.

*Minerals in Betel Leaves*
100 gm of betel leaves contain 7 mg of sodium, 550 mg of potassium, 390 mg of calcium, 80 mg of phosphorous and 8.10 mg of iron in it.

i think feeding in moderate will be good

liink:
http://www.thecherryshare.com/food/nutrition-fact-of-betel-leaves-561


----------



## RosemaryDW (Apr 17, 2017)

Yeah, I've chewed Betel leaf but I just don't know about it for tortoises.


----------



## RickyGoldsmith (Apr 18, 2017)

Please do share on how it goes. I've never tried feeding betel leaves. I am curious on how the torts react to it.


----------



## Riddhesh (May 2, 2017)

Can i feed this to my baby star tortoise..??


----------



## JoesMum (May 2, 2017)

Riddhesh said:


> Can i feed this to my baby star tortoise..??


Is that a calcium supplement for humans?

Tortoises need a tiny pinch of calcium powder sprinkled on food three times a week - no more as you can overdo it. 

You would be better off washing and drying egg shells and then crushing those into a fine powder to use as a calcium supplement. Again use a tiny pinch three times a week.


----------



## Prashant (May 2, 2017)

Riddhesh said:


> Can i feed this to my baby star tortoise..??


@Riddhesh I am not feeding them any sort of tablet supplement .I am feeding them direct leaves in moderate quantities.

@JoesMum I sprinkle calcium cuttle bone twice week i dont feed them any supplements in tablet forms. 

I have started feeding them beetle leaves but it will take time to accept new food in the diet..


----------



## Riddhesh (May 2, 2017)

I want to make an indoor housing ... Can i make it from a plastic container ??


----------



## Prashant (May 2, 2017)

Riddhesh said:


> I want to make an indoor housing ... Can i make it from a plastic container ??


@Riddhesh Wooden Container is better with some coco peat coir + organic soil


----------



## Riddhesh (May 2, 2017)

Where do i find.it 

I live in Surat, Gujarat, India


----------



## Riddhesh (May 2, 2017)

Riddhesh said:


> Can i feed this to my baby star tortoise..??


I asked this because my tort is biting stones.... Is it safe ?


----------



## Prashant (May 3, 2017)

Riddhesh said:


> I asked this because my tort is biting stones.... Is it safe ?


@Riddhesh you can build the wooden box from carpenter and you can get soil or coco-pit coir brick online. If you get soil from local area make sure it is pesticide and mites,insect free simply put it in boiling water then dry the soil halfway and mix with coco-pit coir .dont make substrate too wet it should be little moist.
Take tortoise in direct sunlight for half an hour. avoid timing 11am-3Pm in india where sun rays are harsh and may cause heat stroke.
soak them in water once a day in shallow water for 20 mins.


----------



## Riddhesh (May 3, 2017)

What about drinking water source ??


----------



## Prashant (May 3, 2017)

Riddhesh said:


> What about drinking water source ??



@Riddhesh normmal water will do keep shallow water dish where they can come out from it easily . upload pics of your tortoise .


----------



## Riddhesh (May 3, 2017)

Prashant 
Where are you from ??


----------



## Riddhesh (May 3, 2017)

He looks healthy .. i guess .


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 3, 2017)

I found this 
http://www.feedipedia.org/content/areca-sheath-alternate-dry-fodder-livestock-0


----------



## Djjaso (Nov 1, 2021)

Riddhesh said:


> He looks healthy .. i guess .


Here is what you are looking for... I made this myself within two days..( PS: I am not a carpenter, I'm a professional but any one can do this simple DIY) you just need some wooden plys, blocks, dedication and creativity.


----------



## bluRose09 (Nov 1, 2021)

Djjaso said:


> Here is what you are looking for... I made this myself within two days..( PS: I am not a carpenter, I'm a professional but any one can do this simple DIY) you just need some wooden plys, blocks, dedication and creativity.


@Djjaso How far is the base of the table from the ground? How long are the ramp sections?


----------



## Djjaso (Nov 1, 2021)

bluRose09 said:


> @Djjaso How far is the base of the table from the ground? How long are the ramp sections





bluRose09 said:


> @Djjaso How far is the base of the table from the ground? How long are the ramp sections?


That depends upon you, however I have kept the base 12 inch and ramps 24x24 inch


----------



## RosemaryDW (Nov 1, 2021)

Zombie thread!


----------

